# Discontinued



## snoop (Jun 13, 2005)

Not sure if anyone noticed, but i believe HotShot discontinued there turbo kit for the GA16de.


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

That sucks, is this based off the fact that it's not on their site anymore or did you talk to them?


----------



## snoop (Jun 13, 2005)

I actually ordered it a week from thursday, they said i was going to be the last person to get it and that they were discontinuing it because nobody was buying it.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

AFAIK this may be true. I mean it makes snese. No one really orders it, people complain about the price, not too many people serious about this motor... 

I have been hearing a lot about HS not doing much of anything anymore, which saddens me, but hey everything comes to an end at some point.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

it's a wise business decision on their part. I can't really blame them for it. They supported a community that didn't want any support.


----------



## happykorn (Jul 25, 2005)

damn and i was saving up to buy it, i guess i'll have to get this turbo http://www.sfxperformance.com/parts/TUSNS2001E.htm


----------



## snoop (Jun 13, 2005)

i was thinking about using that one from the beginning but i dont know anyone thats used it, and after doing i search, peaple say TSI is "no bueno"


----------

